# Building Surveying Graduate



## a_kennedy (Feb 21, 2012)

I arrived in Australia 2 months ago from England. Im a recent graduate from Kingston University with a Building Surveying degree, so im looking to work for construction firms that will take on graduates and trainees. Im currently in Brisbane but struggeling to find many firms for such work. 

Im considering travelling to Sydney to settle down and find a job. Can anyone provide me with any advice or information as to where there would be better prospects for a person such as myself?

Thanks for your time, I would be gratefulf for any help.


----------



## tt10978 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dear Mr Kennedy,

I've done a lot of research on this subject and can give you the following information:

UK style Building Surveying (CBSing) is not yet well understood in Australia. Traditionally, "Building Surveying" is seen as code certifying; that is the role undertaken in the UK by the Chartered Building Code Surveyor (CBCS).

CBSs in Australia generally speaking practice by the title "Building Consultant" to avoid confusion. However it is true to say that some Building Consultants in Australia aren't CBSs.

Your best bet is to try the major multinational development/property companies, say in Sydney for example. They definitely employ CBS in broadly similar CBSing roles to their UK counterparts. RICS are also very accessible in Australia, and respond to emails.

Your skills are seen as attractive to those in the business, so don't give up!

I hope this helps.

Tom


----------

